# A Little Bird Told Me Danielfranco...1.000



## Monnik

*That THE ONE AND ONLY Daniefranco has reached a thousand!!!*

*Defeño, see you at Garibaldi for your celebration!!!*


*   FELICIDADES!!!!!   *


http://www.snowcrest.net/cafemocha/images/balloons.gif​


----------



## cirrus

Monnik you beat me to it. Dan thanks for your upbeat contributions and your enthusiasm. It's good to have you around.

All the best on your first postiversary.


----------



## diegodbs

Mil gracias por andar metido en este berenjenal de explicaciones, traducciones y comentarios. Ya aprendí lo que es "oclayo", ahora me falta saber qué querrá decir "gualo".

Felicidades por tus mil aciertos y no dejes de incluir alguna que otra palabra de la familia de los gualos u oclayos.


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES DANIEL Y GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA Y TU SENTIDO DEL HUMOR!!!

Mei


----------



## LOUSLOUS

y que cumplas muchos massssss!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Well done!

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you all for your gracious comments! It's been a load of fun so far!
Dan F


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, Monnik and Cirrus! I've learned so much from you guys!
Dan F


----------



## cirrus

Just how popular are you - two simultaneous positiversaries!!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, DF.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Tiggerríficos aportes los tuyos*
*Danielfranco. Qué vengan muchos,*
*muchos más. Gracias por cada*
*uno de ellos. Y bueno... como*
*dijo Monnik... "les caigo en *
*el Tenampa al rato"   *​


----------



## danielfranco

¡Gracias, 'ñeros! ¡Este foro es super-adictivo y divertido! Nos vemos al ratito en el foro.
Dan F


----------



## maxiogee

Well done, danielfranco.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, D.F.*

Here's to a thousand more.  At this rate, it'll be, what... next Thursday?


----------



## danielfranco

¡Gracias, carnales foreros! ¡Seguimos echándole ganas!
Dan F


----------



## lauranazario

Me uno al coro de los Niños Cantores de Viena que hoy se reunen para felicitarte por tus aportaciones. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Eugin

​muchísimas gracias por tu entusiasmo y ganas en querer "desasnarnos" con nuestras dudas!
 
Realmente tus aportes son super interesantes y siempre bien recibidos!!  Sigue así por muchos posts más!!!  
 
*Congratulations, amigo!!!*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!! 

Y muchas gracias por tus sabios consejos

Alundra.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Cronopios, famas y un Danielfranco!

¡Qué suerte para nosotros!

 Gracias por tantas buenas aportaciones,
además del buen sentido de humor.

cuchu​


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you all for your kind words (and comparisons).
Dan F


----------



## América

378 posts tarde, pero llegué, muhas felicidades Daniel y gracias por la ayuda,


----------



## danielfranco

Muchas gracias por su consideración, América.


----------

